# '64 Fleetside all finished!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Well it’s finally done! The Revell 1964 Chevy Fleetside is the first pickup truck kit that I’ve ever built, although I do have many others in the stash. It was similar to a car, which was nice, but it was also a nice break, with some distinct differences in build order and challenges.

I was originally attracted to this kit because it was something different from what I normally build, and I figured it would give me a chance to paint something in nice, ‘60s colours and with some chrome on it. I’m not that used to chrome, since so much of my stuff is 80’s-era, wherein all trim was blacked out to be “Euro style”. 

I have to say I’m very pleased with the result, although it wasn’t as easy to achieve as I might have thought it would be, given how relatively simple the build looked. Still, it’s one of the most eye-catching pieces in my display, and I enjoyed having something with whitewalls and chrome. Check out the build, with more pictures, at the link below. Let me know what you think, as always!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/cars/revell-1-25-1964-chevy-fleetside/*


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Bang on my friend!! Nice details in the interior, those are special and show much care in the build. I like how you enjoy the 'old American iron :thumbsup:

Many of us here love the wonderful roadsters from over there :smile2:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

smoke14 said:


> Bang on my friend!! Nice details in the interior, those are special and show much care in the build. I like how you enjoy the 'old American iron :thumbsup:
> 
> Many of us here love the wonderful roadsters from over there :smile2:


Thanks!

One thing... I'm not "over there", although I do know that there are a lot of people who do like British sports cars. For a while, I've tried to figure out why some people assume I'm British. I mean, my mom's side of the family is, but my dad's side is German. Then, it hit me - my location is "London". I live in London, Ontario, Canada, two hours from Detroit, not "Jolly old England" London! 

I grew up with American Iron. Well, a lot of it was rusted away, and replaced with loser "American crud tin" like Cavaliers, Omnits and Tempos, but you know what I mean!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

That is a great model and a good build story. Thanks for taking us with you. Looks Great!


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Faust said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One thing... I'm not "over there", although I do know that there are a lot of people who do like British sports cars. For a while, I've tried to figure out why some people assume I'm British. I mean, my mom's side of the family is, but my dad's side is German. Then, it hit me - my location is "London". I live in London, Ontario, Canada, two hours from Detroit, not "Jolly old England" London!
> 
> I grew up with American Iron. Well, a lot of it was rusted away, and replaced with loser "American crud tin" like Cavaliers, Omnits and Tempos, but you know what I mean!


Haha! I stand corrected, that's what happens when we assume locations 

Lot's of crud tin's down here in AZ without a speck of rust, of course the paint has faded and the interiors are shot 

You can drive down just about any street in Tucson and see a classic in a carport, under a tarp or, just sitting in a backyard! Very fun 

I should start taking pics of what's in my 'hood...


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Nice job on your pickup truck.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice job. looks good


----------

